# Review of Ascend Modern Grand by Heavyocity



## Thorsten Meyer (Oct 27, 2019)

*Review of Ascend Modern Grand by Heavyocity*









Review of Ascend Modern Grand by Heavyocity - StrongMocha


%




www.strongmocha.com





*Ascend Modern Grand Review*
Heavyocity launched a new a wonderfully sampled Model D concert grand piano and transferred the sparkling sound into their potent Ascend engine. There are many Heavyocity libraries that have been unique and leading like the recently released Mosaic Keys & Mosaic, or previously published libraries like FORZO, Scoring Guitars 2, Scoring Bass, NOVO and Intimate Textures Novo Pack 01, NOVO PACK 02, Novo Pack 03 and so much more. If you do own other Heavyocity libraries this one fits just right into the sound pallet of the Heavyocity vibe. Heavyocity did send a review copy with no strings attached.

ASCEND is the incomparable 9-foot Concert D, reimagined. Recorded in stunning detail at a historic NYC studio, the Heavyocity team chose to deeply sample this specific grand piano because of its outstanding warmth, depth, and detail. This is the cinematic composer’s opportunity to play one of the finest pianos Heavyocity has ever heard.

*Sound*
In the tradition of Heavyocity libraries, you want to use the snapshots to learn more about what this instrument can do for you. My recommendation is to go through the snapshots first to learn how this piano boosts your creativity. This piano offers so many tones and vibes, the snapshots get you started to understand what this one can do.

If you like me you may have a gazillion piano libraries and always look at new ones with a skeptical eye and what it really brings to the table that makes the Kontakt library different from the rest. I love pianos with a cinematic & intimate character and I found it and more in Ascend.






The flexibility of the Ascend piano and its possibility to shape its tone and vibe allows you to completely do your entire underscore with this piano.


*Read the Full Review on StrongMocha:

Review of Ascend Modern Grand by Heavyocity*








Review of Ascend Modern Grand by Heavyocity - StrongMocha


%




www.strongmocha.com


----------

